# فكرتى الخاصه عن عيد الأم



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*ونحن فى 21 مارس القادم نحتفل  بعيد الأم*
*نحن لا تتسى أهم وأحن وأغلى أم وهى*

* السيده العذراء مريم*



*والتى ولدت السده العزراء فى 1 بشنس*
*التى اختارها  الرب  فقيرة ويتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأه في الوجود. وكانت تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغنى.*


* هذه الأمومة  أعطت للسيده العذراء تلك الألقاب*

* • أم النور الحقيقي*
*  على اعتبار أن السيد المسيح قيل عنه إنه "النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان" (يو1: 9)*



* • أم القدوس*
* على اعتبار أن الملاك حينما بشرها بميلاد المسيح قال لها".. لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35).*

* • أم المخلص*
*  لأن السيد المسيح هو مخلص العالم. وقد دعى اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت1: 21).*


*كما أنها أدخلته الهيكل وحمله سمعان على ذراعيه وأعلن أنه المخلص*

*هذه الأم ( السيده العذراء ) التى عانت فى رحله الهروب الى مصر من أجل وليدا السيد المسيح *

*هربت  إلى أرض مصر ويسوع  طفل ابن سنتين، كما      يذكر الإنجيل المقدس أن ملاك الرب ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا : " قم وخذ الصبي      وأمه واهرب إلى مصر وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لان هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي      ليهلكه*
* (مت 2 : 13) *

*الأهتمام بأن يكون السيد المسيح صاحب مهنه *
*( حقا مهنته الأساسيه ) التى أتى لأجلها  وهى الراعى الصالح ألا أنه عمل بالنجاره مع القديس يوسف النجار*



*أما بالنسبه للأبن يسوع  فنجده يطيع أم  في عرس  قانا الجليل*

* كان هناك عرس في قانا الجليل، وكانت السيدة العذراء أم يسوع هناك.. ودعى أيضًا السيد المسيح وتلاميذه إلى العرس *
*( يو2: 1، 2).*

*كان السيد المسيح في بداية أيام خدمته، بعد عودته من الجبل بعد صومه الأربعينى المقدس، وقد وافق أن يقبل الدعوة لحضور العرس ومعه تلاميذه.. وهناك وبتوسط العذراء أمه، صنع أول معجزات خدمته أمام تلاميذه، إذ "لما فرغت الخمر قالت أم يسوع له ليس لهم خمر" (يو2: 3)*
* فحوّل السيد المسيح الماء إلى خمر بناءً على طلبها. فكانت "هذه بداية الآيات فعلها يسوع.. وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه" *
*(يو2: 11).*

*اختار السيد المسيح أن يبدأ معجزاته في وسط تلاميذه، بناء على طلب من السيدة العذراء، ليعلّمنا أن شفاعتها التوسلية لديه مقبولة في كل حين وفي مقدمة كل الشفاعات.*

*لم يكن السيد المسيح متعجلًا أن يصنع معجزات يظهر بها قوته الإلهية.. مع أن الفرصة كانت متاحة له لصنع معجزة. إلا أنه مكث في العرس دون أن يفعل شيئًا. حتى جاءت أمه القديسة فائقة الكرامة مريم، الشفيعة المؤتمنة على جنس البشر والمكرمة جدًا أكثر من الشاروبيم والسيرافيم.. جاءت ترجوه فىحب وثقة أن يفعل شيئًا من أجل أصحاب العرس، الذين تورطوا في حرج شديد حينما فرغت الخمر (غير المسكرة) التي يقدمونها للمدعوين.*

* وهكذا دائماً تطلب العذراء من أجل فيض محبة الله أن يتجدد في أحشائنا بقوة شفاعتها غير المرفوضة.*

*قال السيد المسيح لأمه: "ما لي ولك يا امرأة" (يو2: 4) *
*بمعنى أنه لا يمكن أن يرد طلب للعذراء الطاهرة المرأة التي أعادت اللقب الأول لحواء قبل السقوط *

*فهمت السيدة العذراء أن المخلص قد قبِل توسلها وطِلبتها، وأنه سوف يصنع المعجزة، مع أنه قال: "لم تأتِ ساعتى بعد" *
*(يو2: 4)، فقالت للخدام: "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه" (يو2: 5).*

*وصنع يسوع المعجزة، وحوّل الماء إلى خمر شهد لها رئيس المتكأ. وقال الإنجيل عن هذه المعجزة "هذه بداية الآيات فعلها يسوع في قانا الجليل وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه" (يو2: 11).*

*فى اتضاعه العجيب لم يفعل هذه الآية إلا بتوسل السيدة العذراء،*

* أما السيد المسيح فنجده وهو على الصليب*




*عندما  نظرت الوالدة الحمل والراعي مخلص العالم معلقًا على الصليب قالت وهي تبكي:  أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائي فتلتهب عند نظري إلى صلبوتك  الذي أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبني وإلهي. (  العذراء في قطع الساعة التاسعة )*

*نتذكر الآلام المفرطة التي قاستها العذراء وهي تنظر أبنها الحبيب معلقًا على الصليب  .*
*   قال   سمعان الشيخ  للسيده العذراء متنبئًا "وأنت أيضا يجوز في نفسك سيف" (لو35:2)*

* وفعلا  جاز في قلب العذراء سيف الألم مرارًا كثيرة ولكن وصل إلى النصل عند الصليب  حتى تقول الكنيسة بلسان العذراء "أحشائي تلتهب عند نظري إلى صلبوتك الذي  أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبني وإلهي".*



*3) "هوذا ابنك.. هوذا أمك.." (يو19: 26، 27)*

*"فلما رأى يسوع أمه، والتلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفًا. قال لأمه: يا امرأة هوذا ابنك. ثم قال للتلميذ: هوذا أمك. ومن تلك الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته" (يو19: 26، 27).*

*على قمة الجلجثة.. في موضع الموت.. حيث يتم تنفيذ حكم الإعدام صلبًا، وبلا رحمة.. وقفت الوالدة، بكل ما يحمل قلبها من حب ورقة وحنان ومشاعر الأمومة الصادقة، لتبصر في لوعة شديدة كل مراحل الصلب والعذاب لوحيدها المحبوب مخلّص العالم.*

*هكذا كان يليق بالملكة أن تقف إلى جوار الملك وهو يملك على الخشبة، وترافقه بمشاعر محبتها الأمينة والوفية في أدق اللحظات.*

*  إلا أن العذراء مريم.. كأم حقيقية.. بإدراكها لأبعاد الخلاص وبقبولها لتقديم وحيدها نفسه ذبيحة عن حياة العالم، قد توجّته بمشاعر محبتها وهى تقترب من المشهد بكل تسليم، وقد وهبت أمومتها الشخصية لأجل الكنيسة.. فاستحقت أن تصير أمًا للجميع.*

*وقد أكّد السيد المسيح هذه الحقيقة حينما وهب أمه ليوحنا تلميذه المحبوب،  .. جاعلًا إياها أمًا للرسل ولجميع المؤمنين والشهداء، وصارت أمًا روحية لكل من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح.. إلى جوار أنها هى العذراء الأم والدة الإله.*

*الصليب والعذراء ويوحنا واللصين، يعبّر هذا المشهد عن الكنيسة كلها، جانب به أناس خطاة تائبين، والجانب الآخر أناس خطاة غير تائبين، والعذراء الشفيعة المؤتمنة، وقد صارت العذراء أمًا لهم لأن العذراء هى رمز للكنيسة، والكنيسة هى أيضًا رمز للعذراء التي صار بها الخلاص لجنسنا.  *

*النهيسى*

*أفكار وتجميع*​


----------



## V mary (15 مارس 2013)

*تأمل رائع أستاذي 
كل عيد ام وانتي حبيبتي وأمي الغالية يا شفيعتي في حياتي وايضا في مماتي 
يا امي العدرا 
كل عام وأمي الكنسية بخير وسلام وأمان ومحبة 
بقدرة رب المجد يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *تأمل رائع أستاذي
> كل عيد ام وانتي حبيبتي وأمي الغالية يا شفيعتي في حياتي وايضا في مماتي
> يا امي العدرا
> كل عام وأمي الكنسية بخير وسلام وأمان ومحبة
> بقدرة رب المجد يسوع المسيح​*


*
آمين
مرور جميل جدا
شكرا
الرب يباركك
​*​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2013)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا امى يا احن واطيب ام 

بركه صلواتك وشفاعتك تكون معنا امين 

شكرااا جدا اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 مارس 2013)

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
العدرا هى أمى 
كل ثانية وإنتى معايا  وبتصليلى وبتشفعى من أجلى يا أمى​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع
> 
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا امى يا احن واطيب ام
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا غاليه
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> العدرا هى أمى
> كل ثانية وإنتى معايا  وبتصليلى وبتشفعى من أجلى يا أمى​



*شكرا يا غاليه
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*
​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2013)

كل سنه و انتي طيبه يا اغلي واحن ام
اتشفعي من اجلنا امام عرش ابنك وحبيبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 مارس 2013)

فكرة رائعه لموضوع اروع
الرب يباركك ويحفظك
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كل سنه و انتي طيبه يا اغلي واحن ام
> اتشفعي من اجلنا امام عرش ابنك وحبيبك



*شكرا  *
* كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> فكرة رائعه لموضوع اروع
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك
> ​



*شكرا عزيزى
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

شكرا ليك


----------

